# NASP Charlie Pier



## Seatmech86

Okay hopefully I can make this announcement with out starting any internet wars.

NAS Charlie Pier will be open the 7th from 630 AM to 700 PM and tentavely the 28th-29th same hours. This is being sponsored by the Navy Ball commitee. Your safest bet to get on is with your Active duty, Retired military or civilian employee buddie and be sponsored on. I have work the gate in the past and never asked for an ID, if you were allowed access through the main or west gate that was good enough for me only I wont be at the peir until sunday morning on the 29th.

Entry is by DONATION, 5 bucks is ideal and would be nice. The only reason these commitees open the peir is for fund raising and return on investment. The same goes for when these commitee go somewhere else to raise funds. The people that work the peir are all volunteer so fisherman can enjoy the pier.

If you have any questions I would be glad to answer them.


----------



## MonkeyMaster

This is very exciting news for me to hear! I have heard alot of good things about charlie pier. I look forwarding to getting out there and catching some fish.


----------



## Guy

Awesome...


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Pack the gulp and 1/4 ounce jig heads with a light leader. Bounce the bottom about half way out and if do t get hooked up before 0730 I'll eat my shoe. Wish I could have volunteered this one but have the family in. Good luck to those involved.


----------



## MonkeyMaster

so this is going on this Saturday? right?


----------



## huysophat

That's great im off this saturday thanks for the post.


----------



## Seatmech86

Yes indeed, Saturday the 7th and then the next time will be Sat-Sun 28-29 Apr 630A-7p.


----------



## tjwareusmc

I might come out there. I used to fish the NAS all the time but where is the Charlie Pier?


----------



## nathan70

I hope it will be open in May when I return for Korea!


----------



## pompanopete

Charlie pier is where the USS lexington used to be moored.


----------



## Seatmech86

...And if you don't know where Lady Lex used to be parked, the simple directions are: whatever gate you come to stay on main drags go as far east or south as the laws of physics will allow for your vehicle. If you're headed east come to a four way stop and go to the parking lot on your right, if you're headed south drive to the dead end head east, copy east's directions.

The whole bit about "your vehicle", if you're driving an offroad amphibious vehicle these direction will not work for you, you wil end up at Pickens.


----------



## Seatmech86

Altight, this weekend Saturday and Sunday from 6A-7P the Charlie Pier will be open, Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Seatmech86

Where are all the early bird pier rats? I know they're not in church, it ain't started yet. Well when y'all are ready we are open for business!!!


----------



## nathan70

Any reports from last weekend?


----------



## Seatmech86

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/nas-charlie-pier-report-116337/


----------



## Seatmech86

Slated to be open tomorrow 12 May 6A-7P. Although no garentees with weather.


----------



## navygirl1974

*charlie pier 5/6/2012*

i went to the charlie pier on sunday may 6 and caught at least a dozen spainish mackeral - 

went sat 5/12 and all i caught was a stinkin stingray - fishing was horrible


----------



## LUPilot

I got out to the pier at 0600 when it first opened and between 0600 and 0800 I got 8 decent sized sea trout. I went back with a couple friends from 1830 to 1900 right when the storms started and we added an additional trout. Couldn't get any spanish all day because of the surf.


----------



## Seatmech86

The Pier will be Open this weekend Friday 1600-1900, Sat 0600-1900, Sun 0600-1800; and next weekend Saturday-Sunday 0600-1900. June schedule will be written some time next week. Same rules apply


----------



## navygirl1974

*charlie pier fishing*

as long as the pier is open o will be there - this is the best place to fish especailly if you have kids - saw two guys last weekend with their kids - just set up a chair, cast the line and let the kids reel in the fish - no sand to mess with - great family activity - keep it going


----------



## LUPilot

Anybody catching much at charlie pier this evening?


----------



## Szoccer

I was working the pier last weekend, showed up Saturday afternoon when it started really getting windy and didn't stop. People were still getting some fat spanish here and there, flounder, white trout, ladyfish, and this monster redfish. The guy in the picture is the one who caught it.

I'm sure they'll be catching stuff all weekend if its still open.


----------



## LUPilot

Any word on whether or not somebody will be showing up to open the pier tomorrow? It's kind of disappointing that no one has been the for two days now.


----------



## navygirl1974

*charlie pier open??*

i read in the Gosport the pier would be open but went by Sat no one was there and went there Sunday afternoon and no one was there. should i have gone fishing or is it off limits when no one from mwr/mwr representative is not there? fished off the seawall near portside didn't catch a thing. what are the regulations governing charlie pier?


----------



## dvldocz

The only time that you are allowed to fish the Charlie Pier is when it is opened by a Committee like the Navy Ball Committe, HM Ball Committee. It is off limits any other time. I know that there are things that have to be apporved by "higher authority" for the Committee to open the pier.


----------



## Mobdawg

I was there Sunday morning around 0620 and the security guys had just run off two other guys that thought it was open too. I guess it was bum scoop about it being open!


----------



## surferbri1

I'll tell ya what's bum scoop, the fish you are holding in your pic! You couldn't post your "monster" grouper pulled from the grass patch?:thumbup:


----------



## Mobdawg

Boom!


----------



## surferbri1

That is THE catch of the day. Anyone else out there think they can beat that? BTW, my boat is 600 feet long and that's Paul Bunyan holding the fish!


----------



## navygirl1974

so for planning purposes does anyone know for sure if the charlie pier is going to be open this coming weekend - i sure would like to get some fishing in on Sat if the weather cooperates


----------



## Seatmech86

So it looks like it has already been clarified for the most part with the exception of the "scoop" part. I'm not ranting here I just want to clear things up.

Yes the pier is open when a fund raising commitee hosts it. The gouge came from me and I guess somehow it got into the Gosport. I had the schedule from the Main Man over there at Port Ops who graciously lets us use the pier under all the conditions mentioned earlier. Appearntly what happened was a commitee backed out, which would have been nice of them to say something because other commitees would have jumped all over it. I'm sorry to hear that happened but it was scheduled to be manned up and open.

Now, it looked like we were going ot call off the pier all together for the Memorial Day weekend but, we had some volunteers step up and it will be open Saturday but, Saturday only. 6A-7P.


----------



## navygirl1974

*charlie pier*

ok i get it the pier is open when a committee opens it but just out of curiosity and maybe you don't have anything to do with this but why does port ops require a committee to sponsor fishing? why can' t the charlie pier be open if no one is sponsoring a fund raiser? it seems the base would encourgage an activity for base personnel that doesn't involve alcohol and would give people something to do - especially families


----------



## TheRoguePirate

seatmech.....
the navy ball commitee stated they had the pier for this past weekend. the HM ball is supposed to have it for memorial day weekend. I have the paperwork here in my hand for it.


----------



## LUPilot

Is the pier for sure going to be open tomorrow morning?


----------



## Seatmech86

navygirl1974 said:


> ok i get it the pier is open when a committee opens it but just out of curiosity and maybe you don't have anything to do with this but why does port ops require a committee to sponsor fishing? why can' t the charlie pier be open if no one is sponsoring a fund raiser? it seems the base would encourgage an activity for base personnel that doesn't involve alcohol and would give people something to do - especially families


Port Ops used to allow fishing but soon got tired of the mess. Cast nets adorning the pier, line and lure left all over the ships berthed in that area, trash of all sorts to include beer cans left everywhere. Some one came up with an ingenious way to re-open the pier with supervision and raise funds. The fund rasing personnel don't personaly recieve money for thier time but basically thats what your donation is paying for. Funds to their cause for thier time to be adult babysitters. Plese keep in mind this is not directed specifically at this crowd but this was the case, the few ruin it for the many.


----------



## Seatmech86

As you are reading this I can assure you the Charlie pier is open for business. The good spots are going fast....(Saturday May 25)


----------



## Seatmech86

Let me start by saying I am not here bashing other committees but there are a lot of happy upset people coming across the gate this morning. Happy the pier is open for business this morning but upset about last weekend. If you are apart of one if these committees and you don't think you can man your weekend, please send me a PM and we'll see what can be worked out to keep this pier open.

This weekend we could only man Saturday and it got worked out with another committee who said they will have it open Sunday. I'm not sure it will be open Monday but if you're reading this and on that committee please chime in.


----------



## Seatmech86

I just got word that the pier will not be open Sunday May 26 and Monday May 27, sorry folks I tried.


----------



## me83

Any word on the NAS pier opening this weekend?

Thanks!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

It will be open Saturday and Sunday @ 0630 until sunset. Must have dod id card.


----------



## me83

Sounds great! I only have one more question. Where is Charlie pier? 

This is my first time on NAS Pensacola and I'm staying at the Navy Lodge.


----------



## LUPilot

As you come out of the Navy Lodge onto Radford Blvd., turn right. Keep going straight down Radford until it ends. When it ends, you have arrived at the parking lot for Charlie Pier.


----------



## LUPilot

Anybody do any good this weekend? I was out both mornings and caught next to nothing. Saturday I caught one decent sized hardhead but I wasn't really interested in keeping it. Sunday I caught a small sharpnose shark, a small eel, and a couple blue runners. I did see a spanish go for my free lined shrimp, but he was picking at it like a sheepshead picks at crab. Didn't see people catch anything this morning besides sharks and runners.


----------



## Seatmech86

Charlie Pier will be open this weekend 6A-7P Saturday and Sunday. Hope to see y'all there pullin' in some Snapper!


----------



## Chris L

Awesome! Just PCS'd in and found this post. Sounds like the pier is a damn near straight shot out of my neighborhood. Are cast nets allowed or discouraged? Better off with Sabiki's? Just got here 2 weeks ago and haven't had time to look for a decent bait shop or even fish for that matter. Been dying to get out since I got back to FL. This pier kid friendly? Might have the wife bring the kids out later in the day. Someone just got excited!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Welcome to the Gulf and the Forum.


----------



## Chris L

DAWGONIT said:


> Welcome to the Gulf and the Forum.


Back to the Gulf. :thumbsup: I was stationed in PC from 05-09. I missed it so much I had to come back.:thumbup: 

BTW, not much at the pier for me. Couple croakers and pins. Stayed from 6-8am with my oldest son until I got sick of the space invaders. Wind was crazy out there.


----------



## Seatmech86

Charlie Pier will be open this Saturday from 6A-7P, hope to see yall out there and Good Luck to all.


----------



## Redman13

Anyone know if charlie pier will be open this weekend?


----------



## Chris L

They should be but don't take my word for it. Marines opened it up last weekend and are doing it again but not sure if its this weekend or next. I was going to respond yes but am second guessing myself now. I believe they have been opening it up the last few weekends though.


----------



## Bigkidneys

Supposed to be open tomorrow for sure by NHP but as of around lunch today they were still looking if volunteers to work it.


----------



## surferbri1

*NASP Charlie Pier July 21/22*

I copied this information from another thread. I can't guarantee it's accuracy but wanted to make sure it was advertised in more than one place:

"C" Pier on NAS Pensacola will be open this weekend. For those unfamiliar, this is the old pier that the Carriers used to use. Depths of a minimum of 25 feet and most spots 35+ feet.

------
The MARDET "Corry Station Ball Committee" is having a fundraiser on "C" Pier aboard NAS Pensacola on 21/22 July from 0600-1900 on both days.

We will be opening "C" Pier to anyone with base access (DOD, Military, Retirees, Dependants, and their Guests) for fishing. We will not be charging for access, however donations are greatly appreciated. Additionally, we will be providing support through the event to include weighing, measuring, pictures, and the use of a pier net. A cookout with Pulled Pork, Burgers, Dogs and chips will also be going. Water, Sodas, Drinks, Etc will also be available if desired.


----------

